# Getting a new girlfriend...



## shoot2thrill (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey all,
I just joined this site. I've had SA since around 8th grade and I have about a year left of college. I've overcome most of the effects of it (I've been off medication for about 1-2 years now) but it has not completely been treated.

Anyways there is a girl in one of my classes whom I would love to be with, however she does not know me but she has looked at me a couple times. Since she is the only attractive girl in the class, she is usually surrounded so I don't have much of a chance sitting next to her.

She has a few friends she comes to class with so I doubt she would be alone after class. Asking for her number would be extremely hard to do for multiple reasons: she doesn't know me / we've never talked / SA / she is with friends.

Should I slip her a piece of paper with my number on it and ask her to call me if she wants?

Or what else should I do...?


----------



## arntk519 (Jun 24, 2009)

It might scare her. I've pursued people before even just as friends... and I've found that every single person I've wanted to be friends with...if I made a move too quick they would get freaked out. So...I would suggest trying to take it slow. I've actually been trying to do that lately myself... but I would suggest you might want to go up to her if you ever see her by herself. Don't over think it...just approach her when she's alone and say hi and introduce yourself.


----------



## shoot2thrill (Apr 10, 2010)

I decided to take it slow before you suggested that. I've talked to her a couple times and did some homework with her in a group. Turns out one of my best friends knows her pretty well so I have connections. ... oh and I found out she is single


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

If you really want something then go for it! That is the best way to live life. Don't worry about what way is best and just do w/e you think is right...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think you should aim for it. Although, keep your options open. Declaring her as 'the new girlfriend,' even before you've gone on the first date, seems a tad risky. Might scare her off if you come on too strong. 

There is something to be said about safety in numbers.


----------



## occamsrazor (Jun 18, 2009)

Sounds like you know her well enough that you could ask her to study together, just the two of you, or maybe a small group of 3 or 4. Studying alone is great because it gets you the chance to be alone with a girl without having to ask her on a real date. Getting turned down for a study session is a lot less painful than getting turned down for a date!


----------



## virgindelightly (Apr 13, 2010)

Try talking to her in class even its just about the class. This is the one thing you know you have in common so it's a good excuse to speak up just for casualties


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Update?


----------



## shoot2thrill (Apr 10, 2010)

been taking it really slow, just got her number today... she didn't hesitate at all so that's probably a good sign


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just do this m8. The main actors are actually 25 years old so it should work for you!


----------



## shoot2thrill (Apr 10, 2010)

friend status = 
I'm chasing someone new anyways.
Thanks for the support!


----------



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

shoot2thrill said:


> friend status =
> I'm chasing someone new anyways.
> Thanks for the support!


Totally know what you mean. The friend zone is a pretty cold place. However, I commend you for putting yourself out there. You went up and talked to the girl and even got her number. That's a lot more than I would be able to handle, and I've gotten a lot better.

Best of luck on your new prospects.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

ive gotten a girls number before.......as a friend

it sucks.


----------

